# Odd, but true



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought about posting this in the oddities section, but it is still Halloween related. LOL

I found a school team that haunters could finally route for!










The Kaukauna Galloping Ghosts (Kaukauna, Wisconsin)! :googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd cheer for them!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

awesome team name, thats the way to name a team.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'd cheer for them!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Their mascot could kick Casper's butt for sure


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd show my team "spirit"!! =p HA!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I've never seen a ghost gallop...


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

The only team I wouldn't mind mascoting for haha


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmm.... I wonder what the official fan cheer is? Think it's something like "Woooo OOOOOOoooooo"?

I wonder if they sell jerseys by mail?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OOOooooo! Go to their webpage! They have a really nice bronze looking, ghost-on-a-horse sculpture!
http://www.kaukauna.k12.wi.us/schools/khs/khs.htm

And scroll thru the link above; they have "Ghost Gear" clothing! Wonder if the mascot is on it? And the school colors are orange & black! I'll betcha THEY have a &^%!#$& Halloween party!! LOL.

Their phone number:
920-766-6113


----------



## ScardyCat (Aug 3, 2009)

My daugher attends and plays Volleyball for UW Baraboo/Sauk County in Wisconsin and their mascot is the Fighting Spirits. My older daughter and I always wanted to make ghostly noises when cheering, but never got up the courage!


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

The Milwaukee Admirals (hockey) have a pretty good mascot/logo too. Check it out at: http://www.milwaukeeadmirals.com/home.html Their logo is at the top right corner.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I never heard of that before. Interesting.


----------

